# It's gonna get colder



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

https://wattsupwiththat.com/2017/06...17-the-sun-is-slumping-and-headed-even-lower/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Yep, Gonna be a record 98 degrees here in MN tomorrow......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Yep, Gonna be a record 98 degrees here in MN tomorrow......


Here in Southeast Alabama, it's been pleasantly cooler than it's been in years, this time of the year. Of course, anecdotal evidence isn't really evidence.

We do know that solar activity has a lot to do with Earth's environment.

Sorry to hear you are going to have a scorcher. Glad I'm not sharing the misery, though. :vs_smirk:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Here in Southeast Alabama, it's been pleasantly cooler than it's been in years, this time of the year. Of course, anecdotal evidence isn't really evidence.
> 
> We do know that solar activity has a lot to do with Earth's environment.
> 
> Sorry to hear you are going to have a scorcher. Glad I'm not sharing the misery, though. :vs_smirk:


Gotta love a state in which you have temp swings from -40 to 100 degrees. I do get the decrease in solar activity leading us to another maunder minimum.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

It's been relatively pleasant here in Vegas as temperatures go. Last year we were seeing 112's already, this year high 90's or low 100's.
This Sunday will be 88 for a high.
The Pacific Northwest and Northern Sierra's will see a 40 degree temp drop and snow levels at around 5000 feet this weekend.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It has been 97 degrees here recently, and then the rain made it overcast, Thank God! I thought that I wuz gonna die! This talk about, "the climate", is bogus crap, nobody knows what is gonna happen.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> It has been 97 degrees here recently, and then the rain made it overcast, Thank God! I thought that I wuz gonna die! This talk about, "the climate", is bogus crap, nobody knows what is gonna happen.


Are you doubting Al Gore? Blasphemy!

Now go but 10 carbon credits and say 20 Hail Globalists!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

praying for rain so I can burn. mid 90's for the next week.It's cold for sure, in front of the AC


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

72 here presently but Sunday will be close to 90.:vs_mad:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If they would just install a flux capacitor it would solve all the worlds climate issues.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I almost bought a snowmobile today. Best time to buy is 100 degrees.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

OMG, this has to be right. Weather guessers are forecasting a cold snap down here
in southern AZ beginning Monday.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Breezy and 95 in West Michigan.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its always Sunny and 75 at Slippy Lodge! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

64 degrees here. Love summers


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Applying the turbo entabulator will fix eveeything, if incorporated with the flux capacitor.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It's about normal here.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

NKAWTG said:


> It's been relatively pleasant here in Vegas as temperatures go. Last year we were seeing 112's already, this year high 90's or low 100's.
> This Sunday will be 88 for a high.
> The Pacific Northwest and Northern Sierra's will see a 40 degree temp drop and snow levels at around 5000 feet this weekend.


Updated Vegas forecast is 82 degrees for a high Monday.
Not the result of thunderstorms.
That's what usually cools us down for a day in the summer.
This cooldown however will last about three days before it hits 100 again.


----------

